# Mini nubian milkers



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone here use mini nubians for milk? If so, are they good producers?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Eliya on here is the expert, hopefully she will chime in. From what I've heard though, they produce very well.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Eliya isn't the only one that has Mini-Nubian milkers here. I got almost a gallon of milk from one of our Mini-Nubian does, she gave 2 qts. of milk from each teat, morning and evening!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, there are a few people on here that have mini nubians :thumb: 

My understanding is that they can produce pretty close if not the same as a nubian but are smaller, requiring less feed. However, I am not for certain - as I have never owned one :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Allison,

You are correct.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Besh.  

Sorry I haven't been on here much (too busy!) so I didn't see this until now.

I milk about 10-14 MiniNubian does each year. The production varies from doe to doe and depends on number of lactations and stage of lactation. My does average at about 5-6 lbs a day (about 3/4ths of a gallon). Some of my best milkers give almost a gallon a day (8 lbs). The first fresheners of course give less while the more experienced does tend to give more. Also size varies a lot in the breed - a smaller doe may give less than a larger doe (not always though!).


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

This is interesting. I wonder if we should do this with our nubian does. I think the preg would be easier on them because of smaller babies. We have two nubians and can't expand our herd now that we have deed restrictions -- boy that really sucks!! But, if the pregs were easier and if we could be doing a service to people interested in starting mini nubian mixes.


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I ask, what state are you in? Are you in the Northeast?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

We are about to be. (Kannm is my wife). We will be in NE Pa on or around July 20th.


----------



## Carolyn (May 30, 2009)

I love my Mini's, they produce between 6 and 8 lbs a day. Waiting for kids in late Aug. :clap: .


----------

